# Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff



## believeryes (Nov 7, 2007)

had This Grinding noise when i brake , asif the brakes were hitting the rotors. Showed it to the mechanic and he says that its due to the material EBC Grteen Stuff uses that it has started to produce this noise and needs me to replace the rotors and brakes.
He says every person who installs EBC Green Stuff has this problem.
I installed EBC's and Rotors brand new 2 months ago. 
Can it be true???????
Thanks.


_Modified by believeryes at 12:54 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## geedman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (believeryes)*

I have EBC Greenstuff on my fronts. I have had no issues at all except with excessive break dust but they were on when I bought the car so there at least six months old if not older. So i'd say it can't always be true. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## believeryes (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (geedman)*

Thanks a lot. I guess its not EBC. This is a mystery now LOL


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (believeryes)*

EBC suck! $0.02


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (gehr)*

I have green stuff on my rear and red stuff on my front....I have never had that problem...strange. I use Cryoslot rotors in the front and the EBC slotted and dimpled on the rear. Braking is noisier but it is better...


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_EBC suck! $0.02

EBC is the McDonalds of brakes.


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (kmf)*

Had Greenstuff, loved them. Dusty but fine otherwise. Autocrossed on them as well.


----------



## believeryes (Nov 7, 2007)

hahah Nice. Well after driving it for sometime, it definatly feels a lot better now. I will keep on driving it for a little more while with hard brakes. Lets see what happens LOL


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (Sketchykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchykid* »_Had Greenstuff, loved them. Dusty but fine otherwise. Autocrossed on them as well.

i love them too.. i do alot of road racing with crossdrilled and dont have any brake fade whatsoever!


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (Greengt1)*

I have the same pads on my 93 VR and they do squeal/ grind at times and causes a lot of brake dust. Ive checked my pads (EBC Green) and rotors (R1 Concepts) and they dont show any type of wear. I will nvr buy EBC green stuff again. From what Ive been reading, a lot of people like Hawk pads.



_Modified by l3L4ZN at 2:47 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_I have the same pads on my 93 VR and they do squel/ grind at times and causes a lot of brake dust. Ive checked my pads (EBC Green) and rotors (R1 Concepts) and they dont show any type of wear. I will nvr buy EBC green stuff again. From what Ive been reading, a lot of people like Hawk pads.

So you like the performance and dont like the cosmetics right?
I think you should wash them down with brake cleaner and then go from there


_Modified by Greengt1 at 11:35 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Mechanic Blames EBC Green Stuff (Greengt1)*

Ive done that a few times, I just ended up using some kind of wheel protection to keep the dust to a minimum. I can live with the dust im not that anal!


----------

